# Dust cloud ok for fishes?



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I am reusing some ADA soil and right now my tank is EXTREMELY cloudy. I can't even see an inch in it. I still can see any of the substrate.

I know its going to take time and lots of water changes. I have on my XP2 but no difference. 

But what I am really worried about is my fishes, plants, and shrimp. Will my endlers, pelecos, and cherry shrimp be ok in an ADA dust cloud?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can get a micro filter for your XP2. That would help a lot. If the dust settles on the plant leaves it can keep the light from getting to them - like a shadow- just like the cloud does. (Goes to reason that the cloud will also keep the light from getting to your plants). I think the fishes will be ok. You might want to use a clarifier. It works fast and I have never had it hurt any fish or invertebrates. (I haven't ever needed it with shrimp.)


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

oh dam. I was afraid it was going to be bad for my plants. 

Thanks tex gal but I just googled mirco filter but couldn't find much. Could you please elaborate a little more on the micro filter?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A potential problem when you reuse old substrate like that, then let the incoming water stir it up and generate a big dust cloud is ammonia. ADA Aquasoil does release some ammonia when first put into the tank, but I don't know if the lower layers continue to contain ammonia which is available when you stir it up that way. I suggest doing several water changes, being very careful to prevent more stirring of the substrate when you add water back.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really think you need to get a micro filter pad. The purigen also says it helps to clump the small pieces together to help them be caught by the filter.
Here are some micron filters that are cut to fit
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4353&pcatid=4353

Here is one from Rena for the XP filters
http://noahspets.com/pet_supplies/aquarium_supplies/productdetails.asp?pid=1924&category=Filter+Pads
http://www.aquatichouse.com/FILTRATION%20MENU_files/FilStar%20Media.asp#micronpad
I'm sure there are other places.

About reusing ADA Aquasoil Jeff Senkse just posted a thread about his brother Mike just doing a take with old soil. It was really pretty. He didn't mention any issues with the ADA. It doesn't make sense to me that you'd have the ammonia thing all over again as it has already released all that ammonia the first time. How would it get in there all over again? Maybe I dont' get how it works.

I also agree with Hoppy about doing lots of water changes. I set up a 10 gal. and had diatoms. I did LOTS of water changes. It took 6 weeks for the ammonia to go away, but the diatoms were gone in 3-4 weeks. I just changed water everyday for a week or 2. I had no fish in the tank, I had lots of fast growing plants in it. I put in Amino Chips and Purigen for Ammonia control. It's a really nice tank now. Everything is growing and balanced. It just took a while.

Here is a schedule I copied from one of the threads from Paul Higashikawa that has used AquaSoil a lot. 
He says:
_In terms of Amazonia, the first month is the most crucial month because in this time frame you are doing alot of things......
Just to give you an example(of course this regiment is not the absolute)
-water change everyday and adding plants and setting up the tank in first week
-water change every other day and perhaps adding some algae eaters second week
-water change twice or once a week and adding more algae eaters and some fish
***notice also you can add fertilizers even during the first week***_


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

oh!! I feel stupid now. A micron filter pad. Ok but I think its even too cloudly for that. haha.

Will do. Well I added my fishes in it and there doesn't seem to be an amonia spike. Just worried about my plants. The fishes seem to do good but I can see my shrimp so no idea on that.

Alright I will try the water change, fill tank and repeat cycle. As much as I hate it.


----------

